# Rattling



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

With this cold front coming in this weekend is it to soon to do some rattling?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I would say borderline. Some guys claim they are chasing already, but I'm still seeing bachelor groups. Depends on what your seeing. Personally I wint be rattling this weekend, but that's me!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're going to rattle, keep it light! This early in the season there may be a little sparring going on, but I doubt there are any knock down, drag outs happening. Just tickle the ends of the tines together.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't be afraid to, this buck broke his g 2 off this week he didn't do it tickling antlers. When this front is over and the calm cold sets in you'll see some great activity it will calm down again but it is going to be the real start of the year for rutting activity I would do what ever you have to do to be in the woods on the back end of this system. Good luck!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

You can bet I will be. Curiosity killed the cat and just because they don't run in breathing fire doesn't mean they won't take a look. I will really bang the horns together if I can tell a buck is not coming in on his own. I don't like to blind rattle much this early though. I would rather try to gauge the deers mood.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

jray said:


> You can bet I will be. Curiosity killed the cat and just because they don't run in breathing fire doesn't mean they won't take a look. I will really bang the horns together if I can tell a buck is not coming in on his own. I don't like to blind rattle much this early though. I would rather try to gauge the deers mood.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Agree not to early, tickled tines together 1st week of Oct some years ago to have a 2 1/2 yr old 8pt come into 10 yrds and I was on the ground. Remember thinking he was so relaxed coming in he was convinced couple of buddies must be at play.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I will be rattling this weekend, no need to be real aggressive though. Just some light ticks to see if anything responds.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lowerider1029 said:


> I will be rattling this weekend, no need to be real aggressive though. Just some light ticks to see if anything responds.


According to Alsheimer the seeking phase starts the 23rd.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Redman1776 said:


> According to Alsheimer the seeking phase starts the 23rd.


I'm sure all the deer have it marked on their calendars.


----------

